# Slick2D KeyInput reagiert nicht.



## Sessiolog (5. Aug 2014)

Grüße!

Vor kurzem habe ich angefangen, mich in Slick2D einzuarbeiten. Ich habe eine Animation, bestehend aus 4 einzelnen Bildern erstellt und kann diese auf dem Frame abspielen lassen. So weit so gut. Nun möchte ich noch Tastatur-Input einbauen, um die Animation mit den WASD Tasten auf dem Frame zu verschieben. Leider bewegt sich die Animation nicht, obwohl ich ein Input-Objekt mit entsprechenden if-Abfragen erzeugt habe. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir ja helfen, den Fehler zu finden?

```
import org.newdawn.slick.Animation;
import org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer;
import org.newdawn.slick.BasicGame;
import org.newdawn.slick.GameContainer;
import org.newdawn.slick.Graphics;
import org.newdawn.slick.Input;
import org.newdawn.slick.SlickException; 
import org.newdawn.slick.Image;

public class TestMain extends BasicGame{
		Input in;
		int x = 50;
		int y = 50;
		Image [] images = new Image [4];
		Animation anim;
		
	public TestMain(String title) {
		super(title);
	}
	
	@Override
	public void init(GameContainer gC) throws SlickException {
		in = gC.getInput();
		images[0] = new Image("Images/walk.png");
		images[1] = new Image("Images/walk2.png");
		images[2] = new Image("Images/walk3.png");
		images[3] = new Image("Images/walk4.png");
		anim = new Animation(images,150);
	}
	
	
	public void update(GameContainer gC, int ar) throws SlickException {
		if (in.isKeyPressed(in.KEY_W)); {
			y -= 3;
		}
		
		if (in.isKeyPressed(in.KEY_S)); {
			y += 3;
		}
		
		if (in.isKeyPressed(in.KEY_A)); {
			x -= 3;
		}
		
		if (in.isKeyPressed(in.KEY_D)); {
			x += 3;
		}
	}
	
	@Override
	public void render(GameContainer gC, Graphics g) throws SlickException {
		g.fillRect(0, 0, gC.getWidth(), gC.getHeight());
		g.drawAnimation(anim, x, y);
	}
	
	public static void main (String [] args) throws SlickException {
		try {
			AppGameContainer app = new AppGameContainer(new TestMain("asdasd"));
			app.setDisplayMode(800, 600, false);
			app.setVSync(true);
			app.setTargetFrameRate(60);
			app.start();
		} catch (SlickException e) {}
	}
}
```

Schon einmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## VfL_Freak (5. Aug 2014)

Moin,

ok ich kenne3 Dein Slick2D nicht, aber irgendwie mutet der Aufbau Deines Codes ein wenig seltsam an ...

Wo wird denn "input" aufgerufen ?
Oder ist es auch überschrieben ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sessiolog (5. Aug 2014)

Die Referenz wird in Zeile 11 erwähnt: Input in;
Siehe auch Zeile 23: in = gC.getInput();
Das Input Objekt kann laut der Slick2D API mit Tastatur, als auch mit Maus-Input umgehen.
In der update(...) Methode wird dann abgefragt. (ab Zeile 32)
Die update(...) und render(...) Methoden werden wiederholt aufgerufen, solange das Programm läuft.


----------



## Sessiolog (5. Aug 2014)

Ok hat sich erledigt. Ich ***** habe hinter den if-Abfragen in der update(..) Methode Semikolons gesetzt.
Das bleibt dann unter uns, ja?


----------

